# 18 year old Legal Secretary moving to Dubai?



## LaurenFrancesxx (May 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am 18 years old and currently live in Kent, UK. 

I am strongly considering moving to the UAE, preferably Dubai to work as a Legal Secretary. 

I have liaised with a number of companies about vacancies although one seems to have the most prospects. 

The lady who I have been emailing initially suggested a phone interview, then decided she would ideally like to meet with me in person. Being a student with a part-time job I am not exactly in the position to spend that money on getting out there. 

Do companies in Dubai often pay expenses to bring someone out for an interview? 

What is the general recruitment process in Dubai?

Also, is there anyone else of similar age to me who has considered or have relocated to Dubai alone?

I am sooo keen to do it, although I know how initially daunting it would be.

If anyone has any advice please do let me know :confused2:

Thank you...

Lauren!


----------



## AMJ3101 (May 25, 2012)

I was approached about a position in Dubai and after sending in a CV they did a phone interview and they are now flying me out at the weekend for a couple of days and putting me up in a hotel, all at their expense.

I cant see how either you or your prospective employer could get a real feel for each other without a face to face meeting. Would you really want to travel all this way to start a new life for a company and people youve never even met?
Personally, if they wouldnt provide flights and accomodation i would want to do it myself just to be sure its the right move to make.
Maybe you could come to an agreement whereby you fund your trip out and they reimburse you if they take you on?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It isn;t unheard of for companies to fly people for interviews, though it is usually for senior positions.

If you are offered the chance, take it. What's the worse than can happen? You get a few days in Dubai for free.

I have to ask, are you a Kentish Girl or a Girl of Kent (south or north of the Medway)?


----------



## LaurenFrancesxx (May 29, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> It isn;t unheard of for companies to fly people for interviews, though it is usually for senior positions.
> 
> If you are offered the chance, take it. What's the worse than can happen? You get a few days in Dubai for free.
> 
> I have to ask, are you a Kentish Girl or a Girl of Kent (south or north of the Medway)?


I am thinking of going, although would hate to waste money on going out there and nothing come of it... Although would be a good chance to look around!

I am North of Medway! Gravesend!


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

if its really worth it then i guess you will have to decide .but its much better that the company will reimburse all your expenses if they will take you in than having to spend all the travel expenses and not sure that youll be getting the job.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

LaurenFrancesxx said:


> I am thinking of going, although would hate to waste money on going out there and nothing come of it... Although would be a good chance to look around!
> 
> I am North of Medway! Gravesend!


Not too far from me then, New Ash Green


----------



## AMJ3101 (May 25, 2012)

LaurenFrancesxx said:


> I am thinking of going, although would hate to waste money on going out there and nothing come of it... QUOTE]
> 
> Sometimes you have to speculate to accumulate.
> 
> After all, its only money!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

None of my business really, but why oh why would you want to move to Dubai at 18?

And above anything else I am all for "flying the coop" as it were, but... Dubai?

You will (potentially) gain far more life-skills, self-actualisation skills and general all round experiences (for employment and life itself really) by taking the money you have saved and spending a year or more traveling to as many of the four corners of the globe as your tender but adventurous soles of your feet are able to carry you. 

Just my humble two cents.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's not unusual for a company to pay to fly someone over for an interview, but it's very extremely rare for a company to do so for someone still in school with no experience.


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Personally I think the invitation sounds well dodgy, and a classic grooming manoeuvre. You evidently haven't spoken to this 'lady' - so are you certain it is a woman? 

Why don't you counter-propose a compromise like a webcam interview?

At the very least I would get the tickets pre-paid by them, don't rely on them to reimburse you, especially if they decide not to take things further once they meet you for that interview. If they decline to buy you a flight ticket that you can simply collect, I would walk away.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> It's not unusual for a company to pay to fly someone over for an interview, but it's very extremely rare for a company to do so for someone still in school with no experience.


My thoughts exactely, i think it sounds another one of these dodgy ones .


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would be prepared to lay money on this being dodgy. There is no way any decent firm of lawyers here would be considering employing a school or college leaver from overseas this kind of job. Stay well away from it.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

As a father and someone who hires over a 100 people a year in Dubai... My recommendation is do not follow up on this until you are 100% sure. 

I'd suggest a telephone interview or skype call first. If they are legit then they will pay the fare. With all due respect I don't get the need why to hire an 18 year old, if they are looking for western youth to develop, then there are plenty of expat bratz here. 

Be careful, be safe... I'm not saying don't do it. Just be diligent.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

HarryK said:


> As a father and someone who hires over a 100 people a year in Dubai... My recommendation is do not follow up on this until you are 100% sure.
> 
> I'd suggest a telephone interview or skype call first. If they are legit then they will pay the fare. With all due respect I don't get the need why to hire an 18 year old, if they are looking for western youth to develop, then there are plenty of expat bratz here.
> 
> Be careful, be safe... I'm not saying don't do it. Just be diligent.


Completley Agree


----------

